# WTN - Winton Land



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2021)

Came to market today. Some 10 trades between $3.66 and $3.76, for a total of $17,700.


*Listing date*17 December 2021 ; 1:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.winton.nz/
Ph: +64 9 377 7003*Principal Activities*Property developer*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 3.89*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WTN*Capital to be Raised*$350,000,000*Expected offer close date*12 December 2021*Underwriter
*N/A


----------

